# Poison Oak



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I picked up a nasty case of Poison Oak last w/e, and was wondering what any of you have done for remedies that seemed to work? I've had plenty of Ivy as a kid, but this is only my second bout with Oak, it stuck around for 6-8 weeks last time and I could barely fit my swollen feet into shoes! Good thing I was unemployed at the time. This shit is nasty. Any advice appreciated.

-d


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

prednisone!!!! Call me I've got some info.
POST PIX of the Oak Rash!!!! Get those waterfall pictures buried DEEP!!!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I have a bit of experience with this. I had the case of PO to end all cases. The PO oil actualy spreads underneath the skin (that's why its still spreading long after you got it). The thing that I found that works is oil-removing face pads (the ones for kids with acne). It will get the oil out from underneath your skin. Also, if you already have a bad case, you need to get prescribed prednisone. It is the only medecine that will really make you feel better, plus it will make you very energetic. Good luck.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

In the past when I had really bad cases ( I get it baaad i.e. misery ) of poison ivy I would get a cortisone shot which would clear it up really quick. If it's more localized, I know this is gonna sound a little crazy, I take a wet washcloth and pour epsom salts on it and scrub the tops off the blisters. It actually feels kinda good to scratch it like this. It dries it out in a day or two. I've done this quite often as I usually get it once a year and it has worked well for me.


----------



## DonWP (Jun 17, 2004)

Interesting, where did you contract poison oak? Were you in California or the Southeast US? Because it doesn't exist in Colorado, only poison ivy is here, according to all the botanical guides I've read.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just got a perscription for Vanos (fluocinonide cream .1%), a strong topical steroid. If that doesn't help in a few days, the doc recommended I come back in for the Prednisone.

DonWP,
You are correct, I picked it up on Mill Creek in Cali last w/e. I had a bottle of Technu (sp?) that I appied to my exposed ankles and hands after every scout or portage. I must have ran into some that I didn't notice somewhere along the way.

Matt, did you get the pic from my phone? I'll take a better one tonight with a real camera. I know how you love to see me suffer, I wouldn't want you to miss anything 

-d


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Livingston,
You can always pee down your leg like you did on the Upper Yough. If that does not work drink plenty of whiskey and wear oven mitts to bed.
Arn


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Nope, pee didn't help... neither did feces. Thanks for trying though Arn.
-d


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I recommend mixing cayan pepper and vassaline and rubbing it all around the infected area. It'll give you something else to complain about!!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Oct 31, 2003)

Quit being such a pussy Livingston. Slap some duct tape on that shit and call it good. 

I totally forgot about the "self-urination" at the Yough take out, shit that was funny.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The cayan pepper/vaseline mixture should be applied to the ol' cack'n'balls. Foot discomfort will be a thing of the past.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

The best way to stop the itch on your ankles is to rub poison oak on your balls............Brained!!!!


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Cocaine Morphine Sulfate my friend,real serious cough medicine for terminal cancer patients.Might not cure poison oak but you won't give a shit.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*ecstasy*

dude - one word for instant (temporary) satisfaction...

hairdryer!

not kidding - give it a shot - almost makes the ivy or oak worth it!


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

As a Cali local I'd like to clear up a few myths about poison oak. It doesn't spread from the blisters. Most people make the mistake of not knowing they touched some, then scratch all over and it shows up everywhere in the next few days. 

The best method I have for avoiding is is #1 never touch any plant if at all possible, early in the year poison oak doesn't have leaves but can still spread just from the stem. If you're on a run that has poison oak, jump in the water after every portage and completly immerse yourself. If you scout something and don't touch any plants but walk through some, get at least waist deep in the water before getting in your boat. An easy way to get it everywhere is get it on your legs, transfer it into your boat...on and on. When you get off the water jump in and dunk your boat too, then shower when you get home. The good news is once you get it all the time you don't get it as bad, my third patch from this year is small and not annoying at all. 

http://jscreekin.blogspot.com


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Huh, I've read that you get more susceptible the more you get exposed. A quick googling confirmed this... although I also found sensitivity decreases with age. A lot of conflicting info out there. Bottom line- recognize it and stay away.

-d


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

darnm- sweet blog dude. you cali boys have it good. -t


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

There's a new product called "Zanfel" that is available at most Wal Marts Pharmacies. Its about $30 for one ounce. You apply this stuff after you get ivy and it relieves the itch and makes it not get any worse. I have it on my leg from the Black Canyon last week. Put some Zanfel on and its sooo much better. Give it a shot.

PS- I am not sponsored by zanfel


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

What Livingston said - I've read the more exposure the more likely you'll react. Like any allergic reaction your susceptibility can come and go. Also another myth from the myth dispeller is that water will wash it all off. Last time I fell into it, I knew I did, went into the river and scrubbed immediately, still got a reaction. There's some Technu stuff that you can use to wash off the oils and they make another one similar to Zanfel, (aka voodo potion) that's a hell of a lot cheaper, to help after you've already got the rash. Good luck.


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

tboner, thanks, Cali gets better every year as we are starting to get some fall releases too.

Water will wash it off cloths, although yes it does bond your skin. I still wear fleece pants when it's 90 out because I can jump in and wash the oak off. Get it enough and scratching it is almost enjoyable..and hot water in the shower..mmmm.


----------

